# Korea's Rising skyscrapers



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

Korea's Rising Skyscrapers-- Shows some new projects

Korea’s skyscraper history began with the construction of the 63 Building, a 60-story building 249 meters high, the highest in Asia at the time, in Yeouido-dong, Yeongdeungpo-gu in 1985. 

Before the 63 Building was built, the 31-story Sam-il building (114 meters), which was constructed in 1969 and is located in Gwancheol-dong, Jongno-gu, Seoul, was the only tall building in Korea. Since 2003, the 63 Building, which remained the tallest building in Korea over the last 20 years, yielded that honor to the 69-story combined residential and commercial buildings such as the Hyperion in Mokdong, Yangcheon-gu, and the Tower Palace in Dogok-dong, Gangnam-gu Seoul, to become the third highest building. 


Korea’s Tallest Building- 


Although the 63 Building is still the nation’s tallest office building, it will drop further down the list in the near future. The 107-story “Busan Lotte World” building is currently under construction (due in 2013), and the construction of a second 112-story Lotte World building is being promoted. 


The tallest buildings outside Seoul are also changing one after another. 


The First World, a proposed 64-story multi-purpose apartment building that will be the tallest in the Incheon, Gyeonggi region, will be built in Songdo International City, Incheon. 


Construction on 54-story apartment buildings has begun in Beomeo-dong, Suseong-gu, Daegu, as well. 


In Chungcheong Province, where 25-story apartment complexes are the area’s tallest buildings, a skyscraper boom is beginning. In Cheongju City, North Chungcheong Province, a 55-story office building, which will be built on what used to be farmland in Bokdae-dong, Heungdeok-gu, is awaiting construction approval. The Baebang district in the Asan New City region in South Chungcheong Province will soon accommodate a 63-story office building as well. 


Yoo Ki-choel, a housing manager at the South Chungcheong provincial office said, “With the construction of the administrative city, the opening of the Korea Train Express Cheonan-Asan station, and the development of the Asan New City district, skyscrapers are starting to rise in this region.” 


In South Gyeongsang Province, where most buildings are 20-stories high, a 43-story studio apartment building will be built in Doodae-dong, Changwon City, and a 55-story combined residential and commercial building will be built on the former Koa building site in Ujeong-dong, Jung-gu, Ulsan. 


Skyline Diversity- 


Combined residential and commercial buildings are leading the skyscraper boom. All the high-rise buildings to be built in Daegu, Ulsan and Changwon are multipurpose apartment or studio apartment buildings. 


Concerning the above situation, manager Choi Pil-guk of the Housing Business Team at the Posco Engineering and Construction company noted, “High-rise buildings create diverse exterior appearances and are easy to secure prospect rights too,” and added that lots in high-rise landmark buildings that represent their regions also tend to be sold easier. 


However, manager Lee Dong-hee of the construction company Kunwon said, “Skyscrapers make cities look good only when they harmonize with a city and its surrounding buildings,” and expressed concerns, saying, “I’m not sure whether it is always good to build high-rise buildings in small towns.”


----------



## Rene Nunez (Mar 14, 2005)

Informative but pics would be a plus...


----------



## Karltj (Nov 21, 2005)

Yes we want pics!
please.


----------



## warnings (Oct 13, 2005)

Any renderings? :?


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

I dont know how to post pics. I have seen the renderings on google but cant transfer them to this thread. Any help?


----------



## Spearman (Aug 29, 2005)

Show "properties" for the pic. You should there see an adress(URL). Then on the forum, write







. Simple as that.

Except on a few pages were the owner has disabled the ability to see the adress. Not very common, though.


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

<[url]http://images.google.co.uk/images?q=tbn:u83So3MxVucJ:skyscraperpage.com/gallery/d[/url][IMG]

I did what you said. This is supposed to be 107- story Busan Lotte World Tower.


----------



## warnings (Oct 13, 2005)

Have you got a bigger pic.


----------



## fatkid1 (Apr 30, 2005)

macon4ever said:


> <[url]http://images.google.co.uk/images?q=tbn:u83So3MxVucJ:skyscraperpage.com/gallery/d[/url][IMG]
> 
> I did what you said. This is supposed to be 107- story Busan Lotte World Tower.[/QUOTE]
> 
> Whoa! This is a [I]very very[/I] old design of Busan Lotte World Tower.


----------



## Spearman (Aug 29, 2005)

macon4ever said:


> <[url]http://images.google.co.uk/images?q=tbn:u83So3MxVucJ:skyscraperpage.com/gallery/d[/url][IMG]
> 
> I did what you said. This is supposed to be 107- story Busan Lotte World Tower.[/QUOTE]
> lol Sorry. You're not supposed to have [url] or the end /url command. And no <. I included it so it out of old habbit :)
> ...


----------



## Gandhi (May 31, 2005)

pics 

renderes


please!


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

mod- terminate the thread


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

more pics


----------



## waterloo (Aug 9, 2003)

Busan Lotte World 2! Its all good to go~





































:cheers: :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## Gandhi (May 31, 2005)

:eek2:


kay:


----------



## jcb (Jan 24, 2005)

nice structure.


----------



## Mosaic (Feb 18, 2005)

I was stunned.


----------



## IshikawajimaHarima (Aug 3, 2005)

How tall will the Lotte World 2 be? The site looks small for the supertall bldg.


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

Waterloo thanks for the pics. Dok Island-where is that. Gamsahamnida.


----------



## snoopy (Sep 21, 2005)

beautiful building... i want to go to korea for holidays!


----------

